# Provozování cestovní agentury



## Andre-y

Hello
Please help me translate from Czech to Russian, or English

1) Provozování cestovní agentury


Thanks


----------



## Orlin

Я не говорю по-чешски, но по-моему идет речь о турагентствах (я думаю так, потому что по-хорватски cesta=путь).
Прошу чешских членов форума исправить или дополнить меня.


----------



## slavic_one

Да, о путешественом бюре, только не знаю что именно было бы provozováni в этом смисле... Может быть занятие путешественого бюра, но я не увежденный.

Btw Orlin, по-хорватски cesta не то же самое как в чешском.


----------



## sarava

ahoj, anglicky by to bylo tu run a travel agency, rusky nevím, ale nebude problém si to najít nahoře ve slovníku.

hezký den


----------



## winpoj

"To run" je infinitiv, čili to nemůže být "provozování" - jen pro pořádek.


----------



## sarava

no to je jasné, já jsem nabízela angličtinu sice ve formě infinitivu, ale jen proto, aby se dalo najít, jak se podle angličtiny najde do ruštiny "provozovat cestovní agenturu", to znamená buď být "provozní", odpovědný vedoucí, nebo majitel, to podle kontextu. nepřekládáme slova nebo slovní druhy, ale smysl. někdy to nejde jinak, než i třeba změnit slovní druh, to je moje letitá zkušenost.
měla jsem dojem, že o to jde. já překládám do španělštiny a kdybych měla překládat třeba Věnujeme se provozování cestovny agentury, tak bych tam také použila infinitiv - Nos dedicamos a llevar/dirigir/explotar una agencia de turismo...


----------

